# ISO Soft Taco Shell Recipe



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

Problem: I have been trying to make the shell for tacos and I failed miserably ><. Could you guys give me some tips/techniques and recipes for making the shell. My shells turn out hard and a bit browned or always undercooked.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 2, 2009)

masteraznchefjr said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Problem: I have been trying to make the shell for tacos and I failed miserably ><. Could you guys give me some tips/techniques and recipes for making the shell. My shells turn out hard and a bit browned or always undercooked.




Please post the recipe.  On the surface, it appears to be an over/undercooked issue.


----------



## giggler (Sep 2, 2009)

corn, flour, or "puffy" tortillas?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 3, 2009)

How to Make Soft Flour Taco Shells | eHow.com

thats the recipe i followed .

I made flour tacos. I would like to make the flour soft shells from Rubios. I think thats an only in California chain.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2009)

masteraznchefjr said:


> How to Make Soft Flour Taco Shells | eHow.com
> 
> thats the recipe i followed .
> 
> I made flour tacos. I would like to make the flour soft shells from Rubios. I think thats an only in California chain.




Two questions:

1. How do Rubio's tortillas differ from store bought?

2. Comparing yours to store bought, how do they differ?


----------



## Alix (Sep 3, 2009)

Try this instead.

1 egg
1.5 cups milk
1 cup flour
pinch salt
1/3 cup cornmeal

Mix all ingredients together til smooth. Should be fairly runny like a crepe batter, much thinner than pancake batter.

In a small skillet (or crepe pan if you have one) grease the bottom and pour about 1/4 cup of batter on hot pan. Quickly tilt the pan to cover the entire bottom with batter. When top appears dry flip it over and gently brown the other side. Does not need to be BROWN, just golden. Repeat til all batter is used up.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 3, 2009)

masteraznchefjr said:


> How to Make Soft Flour Taco Shells | eHow.com
> 
> thats the recipe i followed .
> 
> I made flour tacos. I would like to make the flour soft shells from Rubios. I think thats an only in California chain.


 
The recipe looks sound enough, but the cooking heat may be too high.  Try using a lower temperature when heating the tortillas, and cook for a little less time.  It's the evaporation of water in the dough that makes the tortillas hard and reaction with the fat that makes them crispy.  If the tortillas become hard, simply drip a  bit of water on the tortillas, spread it around, place the tortillas in a suitable sized bag or covered plate and place in the microwave for 15 seconds or so.  They will absorb the steam and re-soften.

The crisp tortialls can be used too.  Simply spread your favorite cheese on top and place under the broiler just long enough to melt the cheese and make quesodillas.  Of you can spread things on top, like TacoBell does and make "Mexican Pizza" (gasp, is that fast food kind of thing or what!).

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Antiguadreams (Sep 13, 2009)

what kind of pan do you use?  stainless steel, uncoated aluminum, copper, nonstick?

I'd reccomend a nonstick pan, just so you can cut down on the amount of grease needed.  I've never had a problem with overbrowning or burning, or "crisping" because I use no oil, or at most a spray of pam.  I make flour tortillas (and corn tortillas using maseca) frequently, and I swear the nonstick pan is the key, just like it is in making creppes.


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 13, 2009)

Making tortillas is tricky, even great cooks can have a hard time at it. Is there a reason you want to make them from scratch?  As the recipe stated, it takes precision and patience. as well as practice. good luck.


----------



## julie.a.dehart (Nov 17, 2009)

*Home made tortillas/soft taco shells*

Making tortillas from scratch are extra yummy & not too difficult with the right recipe.  We make them all the time, and use them for all our enchilada recipes, tacos, gyros, etc.  
This recipe is for whole wheat, but you can substitute white flour if you like, or go half white, half wheat.
Combine:
2 cups whole wheat flour
1 tsp. butter, melted
pinch of salt
Then add gradually:
1/2 cup (or more if needed, but not so dough is too wet) lukewarm water -- you don't have to even check the temp. on this; just lukewarm to the touch.

Knead the dough until soft.  Cover with a damp cloth and rest for 1 hour.  Divide the dough into 12 pieces -- on a floured surface roll each piece into about a 4 or 5 inch circle, 1/4 inch or less thick; pretty thin.  You don't have to roll them all before starting to cook. Roll and cook at the same time; get a few rolled then start cooking while you roll the next one.  Stay close though to watch cooking.  Cook one tortilla at a time. 

For cooking:  Heat ungreased nonstick 8 inch frypan on medium heat.  Place tortilla in pan and cook until it starts to bubble; turn and cook on the other side.  While cooking, turn tortilla in circle with your hand occasionally.

Stack in a tea towel after cooking to keep warm.  

These are delicious!
Best of luck to you; let us know how it worked.


----------

